# Tn    asa   state shoot results



## bucks2beards (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks to all who came out this weekend and shot we had 218 shooters total  ...174 for the state and the rest were guest shooters ...congradulations to all the winners. Guest shooters will be listed thought I would get the state scores up quick as possible.


MENS KNOWN 45      ASA #   score   12s   
MATT STRICKLAND   35670   326   15   1st
Scott Hickson   18510   320   13   2nd
John Nickell      318   11   3rd
Keith Stephenson      311   11   
Randall Jones   70610   307   10   
Brian Gentry   9283   303   5   
John Allen   30391   302   8   
Nathan Way   36399   300   7   
Jerry Martin      298   4   
Bradd Parker   39821   295   5   
Glenn Evans   10228   294   6   
Jeremy Young   33917   284   5   
Bobby Weekley   39851   262   0   
Austin Towe      253   2   
Gary Sims   39059   248   3   
Ryan McKinny   39059   246   5   



BoW Novice   ASA#   score   12s   
Dave Johnson   37467   317   13   1st
Micheal Ridge   39000   314   10   2nd
Lee Hulsey   38817   304   8   3rd
Eric Dills   31226   302   9   
Dalton Rutledge      302   7   
Scott Sechler   38286   301   7   
David Laviana   new member   298   7   
Craig Strange   39442   296   10   
Daniel Teague   27534   295   7   
Kurt Ellis   37471   295   6   
Bill Gosnell   39012   293   6   
Terry Rich   39756   290   3   
James Bellew   39972   290   8   
Alex Thompson   new   288   2   
Jerred Stacey   31169   286   8   


Womens Known 40   asa #   score   12s   
Jennifer Irvin   22502   303   8   1st
Christina Wingo   10850   298   4   2nd
Robin Pratt      288   6   
Shanna Hillis   11784   288   4   
Tabatha Lindsay   39247   288   8   
Allison Hensley   37708   287   7   
Candy Cloer   37559   279   2   
Manda Strickland      279   3   
Jennifer Strange   39443   262   4   



Senior Open   ASA #   SCORE   12S   
Perry Hughes   9285   298   6   1st
Jerry Shehane   37308   294   6   2nd
Randy Green   19982   290   4   3rd
Danny Hall      286   5   
Robbie Hillis   16554   284   4   
Jeff Ledbetter   599   284   7   
Kym Ledford      282   5   
Dennis Page      278   4   
Randy Manis      275   2   
Charles Hunt   950   263   4   
Howard Starcher   15689   259   3   
Jimmy Sturwold   70304   255   3   
Tony Stiles   294   253   3   


Open A    ASA #   Score   12s   
Chad Dellinger   34607   306   8   1st
Travis Ballard   32323   300   5   2nd
Robbie Rollins   27520   290   3   
David Hasty      290   8   
Jimmy Pratt      284   7   
Lamar Raines   70743   284   4   
Mark Campbell   11664   277   5   
James Strickland   922   269   4   
jesse Meeks   70164   254   3   

Open B   Asa#   Score   12s   
Richard Teasley   30010   321   14   1st
Michael Huff   37565   316   9   2nd
Carter Underhill    39706   308   11   3rd
Nathan Brooks   31710   302   8   
Larry Dilworth Jr.   26274   299   8   
matt meeks   33295   296   7   
Tim Birdwell   11490   291   4   
Travis Branstetter   70317   290   6   
Jack Whitson   38522   288   5   
Tim Ryan   33169   282   3   
Jason Bailey   31295   282   3   
Jason Blair   36726   277   4   
Adam Hopkins   38298   273   3   
Steve Howard   36117   265   1   
Jimmy Waters   70727   257   4   



open c    asa#   Score   12s   
Ronald Lindsay   20806   318   10   1st
Shawn Owens   32772   298   8   2nd
Brad Hensley   37612   297   6   3rd
Corey Smith   38287   296   7   
Kendal Shields   32350   293   5   
Troy Dyer   36728   293   6   
Rodney Smith   31489   290   8   
Eric Fontenot   39259   288   6   
Lamar Greeson   35106   284   6   
Matt Eddie   36112   283   6   
Chris Green   21435   280   5   
dakota pangle    38014   276   3   
jonathan hall   39993   258   1   
Riley Arms   38339   244   0   

Hunter   asa#   score   12s   
Robert Monroe      316   12   1st
George whiteman      314   9   2nd
David Parson      308   5   3rd
Shane Williams   36681   307   8   
Jack Dale    70506   304   6   
Brandon Brown   7835   294   6   
RICKY LETNER   36303   294   4   
ERIC TACKETT      292   5   
GUY BUNDY   21509   288   7   
KYLE WHITMAN      286   4   
Cody Eaves   new member   283   4   
Josh Black   39544   275   3   
DEWAYNE HOLLOWAY   39891   264   2   
Adam Babcock   39467   258   3   
Danny Reeves   39951   242   2   
Cliff Webb   39790   239   1   



Women bow hunter   asa#   score   12s   
AuGIE WHITMAN      310   8   1st
Lauren Weakley   38467   302   5   2nd
JENNIFER MEEKS   70764   296   8   3rd
BRITTANY HUFF   37566   292   4   
CARRIE TEAGUE   37949   285   1   
CHELSY DELLINGER   39191   285   2   
STEPHANIE MARTIN   17944   283   2   
LACY JONES   36841   281   4   
Stacy Laviana   new member   281   4   
REBECCA GOSS   39922   276   3   
SIAN WEEKLEY   39852   275   3   
Susan Lawson      267   5   
FELICIA BROWN   36731   265   2   
Frog Campbell   22998   265   3   
BRANDI TACKETT   39863   249   2   
GRENDA MCKEE   39868   247   2   
Tiffany Martin   new member   242   4   
Kim Bellew   39973   219   1   

young  adult   ASA#   SCORE   12S   

HUNTER HOBBY   16136   311   9   1st

Young Adult Pins   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
Heath Layne   36408   293   4   1st

YOUTH PINS   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
  Conner Neal   39733   281   4   1st
JC BEENE    39762   275   3  
 BRYCE MARTIN   38062   268   2 


SENIOR WOMEN   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
SUSAN MARTIN   39688   238   0   1st

Women's Open A   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
Robin Green   19983   286   6   1st

K50   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
MITCHELL IRVIN   26642   330   17   1st
Calvin Dykes   70474   324   16   
KELLY KING   70056   305   10   



TRAD   ASA#   SCORE   12s   
Chris Swafford   37412   239   2   1st
JOE BAILEY   39746   231   3   
GARY WINGO   10851   191   0   


JR EAGLE    ASA#   score   12S   
NIC BASS   39148   142   0   1st
Mason Hill      139   1   2nd
Trenton Sanders   38227   123   1   
EMERSON PETTY   38268   108   1   
COLBY BROWN    36733   98   0   
Sierra Monroe      49   0   

EAGLE   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
Tyler Sanders   32532   152   3   1st
COLE BRANSTETTER   38391   137   2   2nd
ZACH BROWN   36732   131   3   
TAYLOR HULSEY   38820   127   0   
Nacona Birdwell   39470   125   0   


SR EAGLE   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
DAWSON BRANSTETTER     28392   306   11   1st
JACOB WILBURN   37736   305   10   2nd
REED PETTY   38267   294   4   
ASHLEY SPICHER      279   4   
Justin Bailey   31297   270   2   
David Johnson   37468   235   2   
ISAIAH BRANSTETTER   39426   234   1   
Taylor Neal   39734   229   0   

UNLIMITED   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
CHRIS TANKERSLEY   70501   278   8   1st
Larry Dilworth   26273   266   2   


SEMI PRO    ASA   SCORE   12S   
STEVEN RICHARDS   28780   302   8   
HANK BOATWRIGHT      304   6   1st




SUPER SENIOR   ASA#   SCORE   12S   
Ricky Selvage   26444   295   7   1st
BOBBY CHESTER      292   6   2nd
JIM BLANKINSHIP      290   5   
KEN MOSLEY   18032   279   3   
Gary Ray   70614   268   2   
CARL MARTIN   39687   245   2   


SR MASTER    ASA#   SCORE   12S   
 HAROLD WILLIAMS   2659   294   4   1st
Jim Bowerman   1133   292   4   2nd
LAMAR PETTIT      289   8   
Roy Pope   26445   282   4   
RE SMITH   70024   278   3   
Joe Brazier   8363   259   4   
Roy Duncan   70268   254   2


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great job guys,had a great time today


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 21, 2013)

Excellent courses!!! Great time was had!!! Met some great people!!! Congrats Augie!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Jul 22, 2013)

Great shoot guys, enjoyed it!


----------



## bucks2beards (Jul 22, 2013)

John call me when u get a second ...website has my Number


----------

